# Sears/Miroku



## kno3mike (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey guys...... I have a new to me.... Sears Kentucky Rifle...45 caliber Black Powder.... Model 292.51766 Percussion....Made in Miroku Japan 2005 .....it look like the one in this thread: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=693659
....it's missing the ramrod and it's missing a tang screw...nipple is clogged up too....I cleaned it up and polished the brass....will look great as a wall hanger...but now I have the bug to shoot it....anyone know where I can get parts?....not much online that I can find....any help is appreciated.


----------



## kno3mike (Sep 15, 2013)

Any web links to the items needed for this rifle would be great:
1. Ramrod
2. lead round balls
3. Black powder
4. replacement nipple
5. manual/parts diagram


----------



## Whiteeagle (Sep 15, 2013)

kno3mike, Ramrod and nipples from Bass Pro Shop, measure threads to get correct size. Lead round balls, check my pm to you. Black Powder at Bass Pro, you will have to ask for it. Manual/parts diagram, try Google for jukar m/l or maybe Dixie Gun Works.      Doug


----------



## kno3mike (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks Doug.............I appreciate the help....Have not received your pm yet....this one looks like the one in the link but can't find much info on it....


----------



## Supercracker (Sep 16, 2013)

Call these guys.

http://www.trackofthewolf.com/

they have everything, even the BP (if you want to use real BP),  and will almost certainly be able to tell you what size your tang screw is.


----------



## stabow (Sep 16, 2013)

How about posting some pictures.....


----------



## The Longhunter (Sep 16, 2013)

kno3mike said:


> Hey guys...... I have a new to me.... Sears Kentucky Rifle...45 caliber Black Powder.... Model 292.51766 Percussion....Made in Miroku Japan 2005 .....it look like the one in this thread: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=693659
> ....it's missing the ramrod and it's missing a tang screw...nipple is clogged up too....I cleaned it up and polished the brass....will look great as a wall hanger...but now I have the bug to shoot it....anyone know where I can get parts?....not much online that I can find....any help is appreciated.




Think that should read "Made _by _Miroku Japan"  Miroku is a respected gun manufacturer and I'm not aware of any town by that name.  Miroku has made guns for Browning and Winchester, so I would think that your gun is worth restoring.  


There is a good deal of information if you search for "miroku black powder"


----------



## kno3mike (Sep 16, 2013)

Longhunter......you are correct....Made by Miroku....Japan.....I found something I can use for the tang screw....but the nipple will have to be replaced to get in working order....don't know which size to order...if I can, I'll get a family member to post photos.


----------



## tcward (Sep 16, 2013)

Try Dixie Gunworks.


----------

